# [TI] Internet Censorship Plan Reportedly Under Discussion.



## absoluteloki89

And so it begins.


----------



## wstanci3

Frickfrock is quickly becoming my news channel.
Governments have been trying to get a foothold into the internet. It is has been and always will be about control.


----------



## Jindaman

doesn't seem to matter how many times we tell the government we don't want this


----------



## Cheezman

It's not like anyone will do anything about it, either.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well I suppose they have to create laws to back up what they have already been up to.
I am sure looking at my pointless emails is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Welp internet, it was nice knowing you!


----------



## Scorpion667

That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.

People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!


----------



## Phishy714

While this SOUNDS bad - and it honestly probably is - its always VERY DANGEROUS to judge the entire article and the entire story based on cherry picked excerpts.

... just sayin...


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.
> 
> People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!


I'm surprised you can still go outside and do that


----------



## Sir Beregond

Out, side?


----------



## MightEMatt

This doesn't entirely sound like censorship. Based on those excerpts, it just sounds like a more refined method of enforcing copyright infringement laws; which themselves are a problem more than the sub-laws enforcing them. However, ISP level copyright protection is silly in itself. Copyright protection should be the responsibility of the holder of said copyright. Governments should merely be involved with granting copyrights, whereas ISPs should merely provide data regarding the infringement at request.

ISPs have one responsibility, and that is providing internet service and everything that goes along with ensuring that service (ie. data collection). It's unfortunate that the government is working so hard to expand their responsibilities to law enforcement.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> I'm surprised you can still go outside and do that


Think of the children! THE CHILDREN!


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> This doesn't entirely sound like censorship. Based on those excerpts, it just sounds like a more refined method of enforcing copyright infringement laws; which themselves are a problem more than the sub-laws enforcing them. However, ISP level copyright protection is silly in itself. Copyright protection should be the responsibility of the holder of said copyright. Governments should merely be involved with granting copyrights, whereas ISPs should merely provide data regarding the infringement at request.
> 
> ISPs have one responsibility, and that is providing internet service and everything that goes along with ensuring that service (ie. data collection). It's unfortunate that the government is working so hard to expand their responsibilities to law enforcement.


ISPs also have no legal authority to enforce laws in any way.


----------



## lacrossewacker

What do the leaders of our countries know about Internet Censorship. They don't even know the difference between an IP Address and a Mac Address.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What do the leaders of our countries know about Internet Censorship. They don't even know the difference between an IP Address and a Mac Address.


They know that when the record labels unzip, they have to go on their knees and do what they do best.
The drug companies sometimes like to watch.


----------



## t00sl0w

i am so glad i am old enough to have experienced the internet in its hay day in the early 00...back when things were in place to make it easy to use and browse, internet speeds were picking up and you werent being watched at every step.
lol, back when P2P sharing was still the thing to do.


----------



## revro

in EU internet is meanwhile a human right, thats why i think the removal of internet access in france was problematic, as it would not stand up to the eu court. so this wont ever fly in EU
if you look, those countries are all police states.
United States - police state
Canada - police state
New Zealand - lets see how dotcom fares
Brunei - police state
Chile - police state
Singapore - police state
Australia - police state
Peru - police state
Vietnam - police state
Malaysia - police state
Mexico - warzone
Japan - police state

i mean my uncle a catholic priest was seeing canadian police officers coming to church to listen whether priests dont preach against government enforced worldviews









ou, wait OCN is a canadian company xD

best
revro


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> i am so glad i am old enough to have experienced the internet in its hay day in the early 00...back when things were in place to make it easy to use and browse, internet speeds were picking up and you werent being watched at every step.
> lol, back when P2P sharing was still the thing to do.


My first real reason for the internet.......
*CheatCC.com*
How else was I to beat Turok 1-3 on N64????


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My first real reason for the internet.......
> *CheatCC.com*
> How else was I to beat Turok 1-3 on N64????


omg, back before cheatCC became a malware hidout, haha.
i used to live on taht website.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> omg, back before cheatCC became a malware hidout, haha.
> i used to live on taht website.


I also went to 1up.com

Wasn't until 2004 that I came across gametralers.com/ign.com then maybe 3 years ago I came across OCN


----------



## NateST

Gamesages!


----------



## pyra

UK not involved?!? or are we a state of america yet?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> UK not involved?!? or are we a state of america yet?


i guess since uk is part of eu this would be also halted by eu court


----------



## Pip Boy

the UK cant wait to sell its self to America its a reet intercontinental whore bag ( sorry its a 'special relationship' )

they need a party that can step back from the US, they act just like a creepy uncle at a wedding


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> the UK cant wait to sell its self to America its a reet intercontinental whore bag ( sorry its a 'special relationship' )
> 
> they need a party that can step back from the US, they act just like a creepy uncle at a wedding


They have a "special relationship" because the US kept the UK from being conquered/overrun/destroyed/raped during WWII. You'd have a special relationship with someone who did that too.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> the UK cant wait to sell its self to America its a reet intercontinental whore bag ( sorry its a 'special relationship' )
> 
> they need a party that can step back from the US, they act just like a creepy uncle at a wedding


Love your opinion, probably don't totally agree with it but love it anyway.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> This doesn't entirely sound like censorship. Based on those excerpts, it just sounds like a more refined method of enforcing copyright infringement laws; which themselves are a problem more than the sub-laws enforcing them. However, ISP level copyright protection is silly in itself. Copyright protection should be the responsibility of the holder of said copyright. Governments should merely be involved with granting copyrights, whereas ISPs should merely provide data regarding the infringement at request.
> 
> ISPs have one responsibility, and that is providing internet service and everything that goes along with ensuring that service (ie. data collection). It's unfortunate that the government is working so hard to expand their responsibilities to law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ISPs also have no legal authority to enforce laws in any way.
Click to expand...

Heh, you have a point. The ISP has no legal privileges to enforce the law, however, they do have the power to restrict your access and report suspicious information.

As much as people are opposed to Internet Censorship, I'd rather have the authorities have control over preventing the garbage we see on the internet. Illegal pornography (based on rape, children, etc.), human trade, drug trade, and numerous other illegal online activities (terrorism, bullying, harassment, etc.) that are demeaning to our advanced society and sets us back numerous generations needs to be taken care of. Just because it is the internet, you guys should promote means in protecting those who suffer from such situations.

Those opposed, what activities are you doing on the internet that you are so *afraid* of that they'll find you and catch you?


----------



## Darkstalker420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.
> 
> People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!


^What this guy said! LMAO!! If this ever comes to fruition in the UK my internets will be GOING BACK to British Telecom......... (Data mine that BT!).

Thanx.


----------



## Gunderman456

They are scared of the Alternate Media and those news outlets aren't presstitutes of the governments and corporations like the Media Sponsored News.

Alternate news has been hampering full control of their evil worldwide agendas.

Governments and their lobbyists can disguise intent by emphatically declaring that they are doing this for the children, for public safety and even for corporate copyright/job security or whatever, but the real aim is to silence their critics.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> They are scared of the Alternate Media and those news outlets aren't presstitutes of the governments and corporations like the Media Sponsored News.
> 
> Alternate news has been hampering their full control of their evil worldwide agendas.


Well, since you conspirators have been preaching about full government world wide control, and yet it still has not happened, it's safe to say that since there has been no proof to your accusations of evil-worldwide-government-big-brother, and we still live in a peaceful and free-world, are you trying to make drama for sake of a boring life?

If you want to see "corrupted governments", look at China and the Middle East. Knowledge yourself on their life styles, culture, etc., and you'll see what a corrupted government actually is. In the mean time, enjoy a peaceful life until your crap actually happens.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Love your opinion, probably don't totally agree with it but love it anyway.


I would love to be able to move to the UK. My ancestors left Scotland in 1792...and we're ready to come back, because this place is CRAZY.


----------



## un-midas touch

It's not hard to figure. The money likes things to be "family friendly." Everything. Because whining children are the best means of convincing otherwise financially responsible people to make irrational purchases.


----------



## revro

in my country there is a liberal newspaper which is totally in denial and they put paywall on all of their content. and they turn off discussion on articles which isnt aligned with their worldview, so basically you enter the article get info you cant view it and the discussion is closed. but hey its the most mainstream media in my country. then again they had for half a day and article on front page "sun has exploded, it will hit earth in 8 hours" ... and yes its really the biggest mainstream newspaper in the country

PS: dont worry the company behind the paywall is expanding in other countries, well offering 3month access for 1 cent, so once they go IPO in us and sell their shares to your pension funds you gonna get 5m paying customers, while 4m would be the 1cent ones

best
revro


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Well, since you conspirators have been preaching about full government world wide control, and yet it still has not happened, it's safe to say that since there has been no proof to your accusations of evil-worldwide-government-big-brother, and we still live in a peaceful and free-world, are you trying to make drama for sake of a boring life?
> 
> If you want to see "corrupted governments", look at China and the Middle East. Knowledge yourself on their life styles, culture, etc., and you'll see what a corrupted government actually is. In the mean time, enjoy a peaceful life until your crap actually happens.


You did not quote the full message.

Open your eyes. You are not awake...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> in my country there is a liberal newspaper which is totally in denial and they put paywall on all of their content. and they turn off discussion on articles which isnt aligned with their worldview, so basically you enter the article get info you cant view it and the discussion is closed. but hey its the most mainstream media in my country. then again they had for half a day and article on front page "sun has exploded, it will hit earth in 8 hours" ...
> 
> PS: dont worry the company behind the paywall is expanding in other countries, well offering 3month access for 1 cent, so once they go IPO in us and sell their shares to your pension funds you gonna get 5m paying customers, while 4m would be the 1cent ones
> 
> best
> revro


Actually, since this plan was reported, several big news websites restricted or completely disabled their comments section.

Popular Science and Huffington Post for example.

http://www.dailytech.com/PopSci+Kills+Comments+Blames+Criticism+of+Global+Warming+Evolution/article33437.htm

http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/mediawire/221779/huffington-post-will-end-anonymous-comments/


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Well, since you conspirators have been preaching about full government world wide control, and yet it still has not happened, it's safe to say that since there has been no proof to your accusations of evil-worldwide-government-big-brother, and we still live in a peaceful and free-world, are you trying to make drama for sake of a boring life?
> 
> If you want to see "corrupted governments", look at China and the Middle East. Knowledge yourself on their life styles, culture, etc., and you'll see what a corrupted government actually is. In the mean time, enjoy a peaceful life until your crap actually happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You did not quote the full message.
> 
> Open your eyes. You are not awake...
Click to expand...

Awake and not visually impaired. I'm posting on a computer. That's kind of difficult to do so when you are mentally and physically impaired.

So, I'm still waiting for "results" of your claims. Where is the New World Order? They've been talking about it for the past 70 years.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> in my country there is a liberal newspaper which is totally in denial and they put paywall on all of their content. and they turn off discussion on articles which isnt aligned with their worldview, so basically you enter the article get info you cant view it and the discussion is closed. but hey its the most mainstream media in my country. then again they had for half a day and article on front page "sun has exploded, it will hit earth in 8 hours" ...
> 
> PS: dont worry the company behind the paywall is expanding in other countries, well offering 3month access for 1 cent, so once they go IPO in us and sell their shares to your pension funds you gonna get 5m paying customers, while 4m would be the 1cent ones
> 
> best
> revro
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, since this plan was reported, several big news websites restricted or completely disabled their comments section.
> 
> Popular Science and Huffington Post for example.
> 
> http://www.dailytech.com/PopSci+Kills+Comments+Blames+Criticism+of+Global+Warming+Evolution/article33437.htm
> 
> http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/mediawire/221779/huffington-post-will-end-anonymous-comments/
Click to expand...

Same reason why we, on OCN, ensure political discussions are locked. Comments were more then likely blocked due to the numerous crap posting from immature uneducated fools.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My first real reason for the internet.......
> *CheatCC.com*
> How else was I to beat Turok 1-3 on N64????


Oh wow, been a long long time since I've heard of cheatcc, lol. Always had tons of decent walkthrough's for the older games ( games that actually used to be a challenge and not the crap we have now that you beat in 9 hours on the hardest difficulty without breaking a sweat or screaming at least once ).

Anyways, more plans to try to censor the internet. Bleh, most probably won't work. I definitely think the internet is in a bad position right now and needs a bit of control and a few etiquette lessons, but I don't think any major censoring is going to do anything for any government or political person.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Awake and not visually impaired. I'm posting on a computer. That's kind of difficult to do so when you are mentally and physically impaired.
> 
> So, I'm still waiting for "results" of your claims. Where is the New World Order? They've been talking about it for the past 70 years.


in my country since we lived under communism, we learned to read between lines. then again there is the tale of 3 monkeys.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Awake and not visually impaired. I'm posting on a computer. That's kind of difficult to do so when you are mentally and physically impaired.
> 
> So, I'm still waiting for "results" of your claims. Where is the New World Order? They've been talking about it for the past 70 years.


Look up the term "New World Order" and who's made it their duty to bring about such change.

The Euro Zone, the North American Free Trade Zone with one currency and talks of one currency, and taking down any country that wants to go off the US $$$ and that does not have the influence of the World Bank (and giving it to radicals) etc... etc... is just the beginning.

They are patient...

CNN, BBC, MSNBC read off corporate and government sponsored scripts, and you can't trust what they are saying for real news.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Those opposed, what activities are you doing on the internet that you are so *afraid* of that they'll find you and catch you?


Its not that. The problem is that once the government gets a foothold into restricting or censoring something it jsut become a downward slope that gradually gets worse and worse over time all in the guise of "think of the children!!!!1111!1" Therefore, some of us don't think its any business of the government to get involved. I don't do anything bad like pirating or any of the other things mentioned, but that's really not the point. What happened to freedom and liberty? Slowly but surely being eroded away.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> They have a "special relationship" because the US kept the UK from being conquered/overrun/destroyed/raped during WWII. You'd have a special relationship with someone who did that too.


True but then again the British & French created WWII by starving Germany of fiscal stimulus and demanding more of their assets after they had gone through 3 recessions and a war (which they lost) had French soldiers on their streets generally being nasty to orderly working middle class Germans who were starving and their money meant nothing..

.. Then came along some of the most evil men ever known...

Later on Germany was Rebuilt and 'de-nazified' by America

So yea, the brits help start the fire.. the Americans put it out and looted the smoldering ruins

War its so much fun


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Awake and not visually impaired. I'm posting on a computer. That's kind of difficult to do so when you are mentally and physically impaired.
> 
> So, I'm still waiting for "results" of your claims. Where is the New World Order? They've been talking about it for the past 70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the term "New World Order" and who's made it their duty to bring about such change.
> 
> The Euro Zone, the North American Free Trade Zone with one currency and talks of one currency, and taking down any country that wants to go off the US $$$ and that does not have the influence of the World Bank (and giving it to radicals) etc... etc... is just the beginning.
> 
> They are patient...
> 
> CNN, BBC, MSNBC read off corporate and government sponsored scripts, and you can't trust what they are saying for real news.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and guess who rejected the NAFTZ and it's talks about one currency? Canada. Proposition for a failing economy in the EU was established due to the dependency on the US for funding after the World War.

So your claims have yet to exist, have always failed, and have not contributed towards a "New World Order", and won't, as we have seen attempts trailed time and time again through dictatorships and their lack of universal world power as the people have always intervened and over powered them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Those opposed, what activities are you doing on the internet that you are so *afraid* of that they'll find you and catch you?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that. The problem is that once the government gets a foothold into restricting or censoring something it jsut become a downward slope that gradually gets worse and worse over time all in the guise of "think of the children!!!!1111!1" Therefore, some of us don't think its any business of the government to get involved. I don't do anything bad like pirating or any of the other things mentioned, but that's really not the point. What happened to freedom and liberty?
Click to expand...

Just to keep you in track of the modern world, censorship has been in play for a long time. It's been widely accepted, and practised, by the western world, and you saw a lot of it during the First and Second World War. Maybe your grandparents weren't fighting for our freedoms, but mine were.

The internet should not be 'free'. It needs to be protected for the sake of those evil-sick excusing of human beings that exist on it. Having them, and you, allow them to do the horrible acts that demean our live style is revolting and needs to be put to an end. Will it be abused, yup, and get used to it, because everything has already been trailed and abused and, like always, eventually, we, the people, and educated mass, has always progressed towards eliminating that corruption where the authorities have abused their power. So, keep living in your deluded world; while the rest of the world actually lives in reality and contributes to society instead of watching youtube videos and reading sensationalist articles that have never been shown to be carried out, and or, if tried have always failed, on the grand scale.

The world isn't perfect; get use to it.


----------



## Just a nickname

It's just a matter of time before we will get something like that (and SOPA).
Religions and Nobles censored for thousand of years, destroying books and knowledge threatening their power.

We are about to censor for monetary reason (read: power) AKA copyright infringement the internet. How far will we go to control what people do with their copyright content? The message I am getting from this "plan" to respect the copyright is: give us money. We know we control the whole music/movie business, if you want to watch/hear it you have to pass by us.


----------



## Mygaffer

This stuff is beyond ridiculous. Criminal sentences for non-commercial infringement? So if you download a Lady Gaga CD you won't just be hit with a $1 million judgement but you'll server 1 to 5 years in your local jail?

Sometimes the stuff our leaders come up with makes me shake my head with wonder.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> This stuff is beyond ridiculous. Criminal sentences for non-commercial infringement? So if you download a Lady Gaga CD you won't just be hit with a $1 million judgement but you'll server 1 to 5 years in your local jail?
> 
> Sometimes the stuff our leaders come up with makes me shake my head with wonder.


but its already a law in japan, i red somewhere they already charged 29 people. thats what happens if companies are allowed to lobby. they write their own laws


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> I would love to be able to move to the UK. My ancestors left Scotland in 1792...and we're ready to come back, because this place is CRAZY.


That was kind of my point in a way nothing against the UK. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer but leave the nut bag alone ....


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> This stuff is beyond ridiculous. Criminal sentences for non-commercial infringement? So if you download a Lady Gaga CD you won't just be hit with a $1 million judgement but you'll server 1 to 5 years in your local jail?
> 
> Sometimes the stuff our leaders come up with makes me shake my head with wonder.


Easy solution, get a better paying job, an education, and don't torrent?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Easy solution, get a better paying job, an education, and don't torrent?


I don't think piracy is right. But for what it is (downloading a CD), the penalty is just insane. 1 person downloading 1 CD does not equal a million dollars lost not to mention 1-5 years in jail.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I don't think piracy is right. But for what it is (downloading a CD), the penalty is just insane. 1 person downloading 1 CD does not equal a million dollars lost not to mention 1-5 years in jail.


one things for sure you would never listen to that artist again


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I don't think piracy is right. But for what it is (downloading a CD), the penalty is just insane. 1 person downloading 1 CD does not equal a million dollars lost not to mention 1-5 years in jail.


I agree. The punishments do not fit the crime in any way. Especially when the punishments are just as bad if not sometimes worse than that or murdering a man, or many.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I agree. The punishments do not fit the crime in any way. Especially when the punishments are just as bad if not sometimes worse than that or murdering a man, or many.


what it is, is money. money is more important than life for these people.. well apart from their own !


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Yeah, and guess who rejected the NAFTZ and it's talks about one currency? Canada. Proposition for a failing economy in the EU was established due to the dependency on the US for funding after the World War.
> 
> So your claims have yet to exist, have always failed, and have not contributed towards a "New World Order", and won't, as we have seen attempts trailed time and time again through dictatorships and their lack of universal world power as the people have always intervened and over powered them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep you in track of the modern world, censorship has been in play for a long time. It's been widely accepted, and practised, by the western world, and you saw a lot of it during the First and Second World War. Maybe your grandparents weren't fighting for our freedoms, but mine were.
> 
> The internet should not be 'free'. It needs to be protected for the sake of those evil-sick excusing of human beings that exist on it. Having them, and you, allow them to do the horrible acts that demean our live style is revolting and needs to be put to an end. Will it be abused, yup, and get used to it, because everything has already been trailed and abused and, like always, eventually, we, the people, and educated mass, has always progressed towards eliminating that corruption where the authorities have abused their power. So, keep living in your deluded world; while the rest of the world actually lives in reality and contributes to society instead of watching youtube videos and reading sensationalist articles that have never been shown to be carried out, and or, if tried have always failed, on the grand scale.
> 
> The world isn't perfect; get use to it.


There has always been sick and evil people, you are telling the guy you're quoting that we should expect this censorship and say "The world isn't perfect; get use to it" well I will say it right back to you, the world will always have bad people that use things for the wrong reasons the world isn't perfect; get use to it. Once we start on the path of internet censorship they will slowly take more and more away until we have nothing left. It might not be in 5-10 years but you give it 30 years of the continuing the censorship slowly and we will lose what makes the internet so great.


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> There has always been sick and evil people, you are telling the guy you're quoting that we should expect this censorship and say "The world isn't perfect; get use to it" well I will say it right back to you, the world will always have bad people that use things for the wrong reasons the world isn't perfect; get use to it.


Censorship is the easiest way to prevent the positive growth of society. You are essentially saying "_my group has the right opinion, if you disagree, too bad, you don't get to have an opinion._"

Anyone who advocates for the censorship of something that can be as beneficial as the internet is clearly out of touch with reality. They simply do not comprehend how modern societies better themselves through open discussion.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Easy solution, get a better paying job, an education, and don't torrent?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think piracy is right. But for what it is (downloading a CD), the penalty is just insane. 1 person downloading 1 CD does not equal a million dollars lost not to mention 1-5 years in jail.
Click to expand...

It is. So don't download music.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> There has always been sick and evil people, you are telling the guy you're quoting that we should expect this censorship and say "The world isn't perfect; get use to it" well I will say it right back to you, the world will always have bad people that use things for the wrong reasons the world isn't perfect; get use to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Censorship is the easiest way to prevent the positive growth of society. You are essentially saying "_my group has the right opinion, if you disagree, too bad, you don't get to have an opinion._"
> 
> Anyone who advocates for the censorship of something that can be as beneficial as the internet is clearly out of touch with reality. They simply do not comprehend how modern societies better themselves through open discussion.
Click to expand...

And we have seen the opposite in allowing freedom of speech, allowing hate crimes, etc. As you like it or not, censorship is still in play, has been for generations, and has, for the most part, when used rationally and tolerantly, has benefited society as a whole. It's not black and white, as you appear to think government intervention causes (maybe it's just the extreme mentality that the American culture has opposed on society given their left-right wing parties), but there really is a line, that is rather thick, that is drawn when it comes to censorship.

At any rate, let's make you SIN, credit card information, etc., public, as you oppose internet censorship so much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Yeah, and guess who rejected the NAFTZ and it's talks about one currency? Canada. Proposition for a failing economy in the EU was established due to the dependency on the US for funding after the World War.
> 
> So your claims have yet to exist, have always failed, and have not contributed towards a "New World Order", and won't, as we have seen attempts trailed time and time again through dictatorships and their lack of universal world power as the people have always intervened and over powered them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep you in track of the modern world, censorship has been in play for a long time. It's been widely accepted, and practised, by the western world, and you saw a lot of it during the First and Second World War. Maybe your grandparents weren't fighting for our freedoms, but mine were.
> 
> The internet should not be 'free'. It needs to be protected for the sake of those evil-sick excusing of human beings that exist on it. Having them, and you, allow them to do the horrible acts that demean our live style is revolting and needs to be put to an end. Will it be abused, yup, and get used to it, because everything has already been trailed and abused and, like always, eventually, we, the people, and educated mass, has always progressed towards eliminating that corruption where the authorities have abused their power. So, keep living in your deluded world; while the rest of the world actually lives in reality and contributes to society instead of watching youtube videos and reading sensationalist articles that have never been shown to be carried out, and or, if tried have always failed, on the grand scale.
> 
> The world isn't perfect; get use to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has always been sick and evil people, you are telling the guy you're quoting that we should expect this censorship and say "The world isn't perfect; get use to it" well I will say it right back to you, the world will always have bad people that use things for the wrong reasons the world isn't perfect; get use to it. Once we start on the path of internet censorship they will slowly take more and more away until we have nothing left. It might not be in 5-10 years but you give it 30 years of the continuing the censorship slowly and we will lose what makes the internet so great.
Click to expand...

Censorship are always been in play and will forever be, as it benefits society. No, the world isn't perfect, but when this measure benefits us more then the previous, we will still strive to continues to improving on our society to hinder/limit the inevitable.

For what is censored it is what is also taught. Censorship doesn't void the existence of knowledge, but rather protect the weak minded from ruining society as a whole. Education is what prevents society from being allowed to be taken advantage of. Adding protection to those who are being criminally attacked should be, and I'm surprised those against this like to be hypercritical in such, should be our best interest. Unless you guys don't think we should attempt to protect those who are taken advantage over the internet, then by all means, support the crap that goes on. We only have you to thank for hurting those innocent people.


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> At any rate, let's make you SIN, credit card information, etc., public, as you oppose internet censorship so much.


It's not even worth debating you.

You don't even know the _difference_ between privacy and censorship.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> At any rate, let's make you SIN, credit card information, etc., public, as you oppose internet censorship so much.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even worth debating you.
> 
> You don't even know the _difference_ between privacy and censorship.
Click to expand...

Censorship is employed in one's privacy.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/censor

They go hand in hand. Would you like your privacy censored and would you like your online activity to be censored? Would you like the government in creating laws to support your privacy by censoring unelected political powers, or child molesters from using the internet to carrying out their criminal intentions? Doesn't appear you like any of that censored for your moral beliefs. Are you still free to express your opinion in public? Yup.

Go outside and try it some time. Go talk to a government official or your boss. Aren't you free to do that? Apparently not, lol.


----------



## Boomer1990

-Delete please


----------



## IanVC

Will the meeting take place on Jekyll Island again?


----------



## 145252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Well, since you conspirators have been preaching about full government world wide control, and yet it still has not happened, it's safe to say that since there has been no proof to your accusations of evil-worldwide-government-big-brother, and we still live in a peaceful and free-world, are you trying to make drama for sake of a boring life?
> 
> If you want to see "corrupted governments", look at China and the Middle East. Knowledge yourself on their life styles, culture, etc., and you'll see what a corrupted government actually is. In the mean time, enjoy a peaceful life until your crap actually happens.


At least China admits its corruption and is actively trying to fix it, the US seems to still believe the streaming light of manifest destiny shines down on it from above.


----------



## Chakravant

In case it hasn't been pointed out yet, the US isn't part of the Trans-Pacific Partnership. There are not twelve countries, including the US, behind this plan. There are only four members of this partnership. The other eight countries are "negotiating" to become members, some since February of 2008. They've been "negotiating" for years because they don't like the current direction of the partnership. This group wants signatories to give up regional registry control to an international body. The US will never do that.

This is much ado about less than nothing.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The internet should not be 'free'. It needs to be protected for the sake of those evil-sick excusing of human beings that exist on it. Having them, and you, allow them to do the horrible acts that demean our live style is revolting and needs to be put to an end. Will it be abused, yup, and get used to it, because everything has already been trailed and abused and, like always, eventually, we, the people, and educated mass, has always progressed towards eliminating that corruption where the authorities have abused their power. So, keep living in your deluded world; while the rest of the world actually lives in reality and contributes to society instead of watching youtube videos and reading sensationalist articles that have never been shown to be carried out, and or, if tried have always failed, on the grand scale.
> 
> The world isn't perfect; *we must regulate it*.


fify, since that seems to be what you're saying. How does child porn affect your life style?

You're right that the world isn't perfect, but I wish people could just accept this inevitability instead of trying to regulate everything into a utopia. Laws, like this one especially, are never drafted for the good of society. They come from the corporations behind the scene trying to increase profit.


----------



## Captain1337

The internet is fine the way it is. This isn't communist china!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> In case it hasn't been pointed out yet, the US isn't part of the Trans-Pacific Partnership. There are not twelve countries, including the US, behind this plan. There are only four members of this partnership. The other eight countries are "negotiating" to become members, some since February of 2008. They've been "negotiating" for years because they don't like the current direction of the partnership. This group wants signatories to give up regional registry control to an international body. The US will never do that.
> 
> This is much ado about less than nothing.


If this actually gets some momentum, I am sure it will come to the USA sooner or later.


----------



## pokerapar88

My country is not incluided !!! wohoooo I can still be a



And surf free through the internet sea !

LOL


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337*
> 
> The internet is fine the way it is. This isn't communist china!
> If this actually gets some momentum, I am sure it will come to the USA sooner or later.


The US patently rejected the last proposed TPP agreement. The TPP needs the US, not vice versa. The TPP has been dead in the water for a while. Chile, with 17.5 million people, is the largest signatory. Since its founding in 2005, the TPP has yet to gain a single member nation. The TPP's level of futility approaches, if not exceeds, masturbatory levels.


----------



## Disturbed117

This is what the world has come to.


----------



## zooterboy

Reportedly under discussion? Discussion is over, go _______ yourself.

(clearly, that blank is intended to mean "hug")


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> Reportedly under discussion? Discussion is over, go _______ yourself.


Sure thing. We dare you, we double dare you mother__________s
"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee."
Jules, Pulp Fiction.


----------



## serp777

Isn't there some kind of double jeapordy, where you can't just try and keep passing the same laws over and over again until you get lucky?

Also deja vu


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> It is. So don't download music.


In this case, it's not a law, it's a secret trade agreement, which is bypassing congress, and not open to the public for discussion, what is known is what people have leaked, and even members of the congress that make the law for the US are barred from the meeting, while Cananda the newest member to join the TPP, are not allowed into any of the meeting, and can only accept any trade agreement they pass, with no say, thus...it's not a democratic process, it's even more "corrupt" then the China and Russia that you harp about.
So try again.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> I would love to be able to move to the UK. My ancestors left Scotland in 1792...and we're ready to come back, because this place is CRAZY.


Bad idea.The UK is just as bad,if not worse than you guys(the "Special friendship" we seem to have is causing us to jump down the rabbit hole with you(don't forget the UK has more cameras than ANYWHERE else).

the only hope is going to the moon(I will be buggered if I know how the net will work,but its the only choice).


----------



## airbozo

All anyone has to do is go back and study where the origins of the internet came from to know where it was going to end up and how it was going to be used (and why the US will fight tooth and nail to keep control). Imagine a bunch of NSA style creeps sitting in a room brainstorming on how to make it easier to track people and collect data. Just like the very first communications satellite sent into space. The internet just makes it easier to keep track of the good guys and bad guys.

For those that say they have nothing to hide since they are not breaking the law, consider the fact that since 9-11 there have been laws passed that are so secret, you do not even know you are breaking the law until you are convicted and sitting in jail. Hell your jury will have to be government types since normal citizens won't have the security clearance to hear the case.

Back when this shiny new tool emerged spammers were hunted down and their ISP's were shut down by DOS attacks for allowing them to be hosted. Most ISP's policed their own members for fear of being shut down. Now each email is another data collection device they make money off of so there is no incentive to shut down the spammers.

There are many ways to protest things like gmail snooping. One way would be to shut down your accounts and find a different service or way not to be monitored. If Google suddenly saw half of their users close their accounts they would take notice. Same with censorship. If half the world decided not to log on for a week in protest, companies and governments would take notice.

/rant

nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## un-midas touch

Why do people personify the internet? Everything on here is a reflection of the humanity that produces it. Why do we insist on being in denial about our true nature? Moreover, how is there ever going to be a more innocuous way of reflecting on that nature than what the internet is? Are the majority of us really that afraid of our fellow species members?


----------



## serp777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> Why do people personify the internet? Everything on here is a reflection of the humanity that produces it. Why do we insist on being in denial about our true nature? Moreover, how is there ever going to be a more innocuous way of reflecting on that nature than what the internet is? Are the majority of us really that afraid of our fellow species members?


What are you talking about? It's only a reflection of some groups and individuals. Why do you think bills like this--pipa and sopa-- are constantly rejected? Because a lot of people don't want them obviously.


----------



## NateN34

All about piracy? Really...it is just because of the big corps stuffing money in the corrupt governments pockets.

So sick of this country.


----------



## Seniorbest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> True but then again the British & French created WWII by starving Germany of fiscal stimulus and demanding more of their assets after they had gone through 3 recessions and a war (which they lost) had French soldiers on their streets generally being nasty to orderly working middle class Germans who were starving and their money meant nothing..
> 
> .. Then came along some of the most evil intelligent and superior men ever known... sent to save the world.
> 
> Later on Germany was Rebuilt and 'de-nazified' by America
> 
> So yea, the brits help start the fire.. the Americans put it out and looted the smoldering ruins
> 
> War its so much fun


I fixed it for you


----------



## hollowtek

This will make them no better than China (not saying China is doing anything wrong, despite all the USG anti-chinese propoganda, how ironic).


----------



## Pip Boy

if they ruin the internet, people will lose trust and stop using it as much and many companies on the high street might come back to life!


----------



## Tunechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> It's not like anyone will do anything about it, either.


Yeah, I mean every other type internet censorship has been brought up nobody even mentioned it. I mean, it definitely wasn't trending on Twitter for days/over a week with many signatures for a petition to go against it.


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> omg, back before cheatCC became a malware hidout, haha.
> i used to live on taht website.


That site was full of black hole cheats. You know, "How to revive/save Aeris" followed by 100 steps that had to performed exactly. Or cheats that would be kind of long and you weren't sure if they were BS or you were doing something wrong. I could never tell if the fatality codes for MK were right. Because me and my friends spent HOURS trying to execute them and I think we only got a few and mostly it was because of frustrating button mashing. We resorted to watching the fatality clips if the game went idle. Oh, happy days


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Those opposed, what activities are you doing on the internet that you are so *afraid* of that they'll find you and catch you?


It isn't about being afraid of what I'm doing, or even if I'm doing anything at all...It's just that today it's to stop the child rapists and terrorists, tomorrow it's to stop the drug dealers and scammers...But after that? Whose to say that it won't extend to speaking out against the Government?
This quote is old, but "Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both." - Ben Franklin.

Not to mention, all of those examples you gave are typically done on the deep web using Tor and won't be affected at all by any censorship at all...This is only to ensure there's more control over what the internet media says. (If you want some great examples look at the recent Aussie elections, a lot of the papers here are owned by Rupert Murdoch's Newscorp which was for one party...who then proceeded to win despite various things I will not go into here because we're not meant to talk politics.)


----------



## Master__Shake

how can they censor the internet?

its bigger than any country and more wide spread than any law...

its like trying to stop the tide from going in and out it's just not going to happen.

i can't wait for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Seniorbest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Easy solution, get a better paying job, an education, and don't torrent?


Lol its easy to torrent 24/7 and remain unknown, sharing can never be stopped and if it becomes absurdly suppressed then people will start local sharing digitally and on other networks ect. I agree though, no one should be torrenting Lady Gaga in the first place









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Heh, you have a point. The ISP has no legal privileges to enforce the law, however, they do have the power to restrict your access and report suspicious information.
> 
> As much as people are opposed to Internet Censorship, I'd rather have the authorities have control over preventing the garbage we see on the internet. Illegal pornography (based on rape, children, etc.), human trade, drug trade, and numerous other illegal online activities (terrorism, bullying, harassment, etc.) that are demeaning to our advanced society and sets us back numerous generations needs to be taken care of. Just because it is the internet, you guys should promote means in protecting those who suffer from such situations.
> 
> Those opposed, what activities are you doing on the internet that you are so *afraid* of that they'll find you and catch you?[


Downloading what ever i please and using the internet how i see fit.


----------



## mcrbradbury

Can't they just leave it alone?
Every time the idea is put down, it starts niggling and building up again.


----------



## votum

Good news, someone needs to stop the idiocy rampant online.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Your opinions offend me! I think you should all be censored


----------



## davcc22

remember remember the 5th of november the gunpowder treason and plot i know no reason why it should ever be forgot guy faux had the for sit to see that the government was going to become crap in not saying we sound blow up parliament house but i'm saying we should not fear our governments they should fear us cos 10,000 people coming at you is scary just match on the steps of parliament and make a jolly big fuss of things and by that i mean a non violent protest


----------



## Chakravant

If you are going to reference Guy Fawkes, please at least spell his name and get the poem right.

http://www.potw.org/archive/potw405.html


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> If you are going to reference Guy Fawkes, please at least spell his name and get the poem right.
> 
> http://www.potw.org/archive/potw405.html


sorry was doing that of the top of my head


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.
> 
> *People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!*


Pretty sure that is what all the drones are for. Just sayin'.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.
> 
> People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.
> 
> People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you can still go outside and do that
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> I'm surprised you can still go outside and do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of the children! THE CHILDREN!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's one way to get people to stop spending so much time on the internet.
> 
> *People would actually go outside once in a while and play sports/hang out!*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that is what all the drones are for. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

OH, MIGHTY BIG BROTHER! Protect us from dangerous things!

Like ladders. And mop buckets. And tackle football.


----------



## danilon62

RIP Internet as we knowed it


----------



## Scorched912

That does it, I'm moving to the UK.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/969345/trans-pacific-partnership-internet-censorship-plan-reportedly-under-discussion/
> 
> These are the 12 countries involved.
> And this is an excrept from the plan.


Yet if you steal a movie from best buy you have to pay a like 500 dollar fine by for downloading something, which doesn't endanger employees or police officers yields a higher penalty.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteloki89*
> 
> And so it begins.


It began awhile ago, but The People were just either too STUPID or blinded with the "gifts" that their "leaders" gave them, not realizing that the "gifts" were, like their votes, were just bought and paid for with their own money and credit.


----------



## bad_haze




----------



## cam51037

It's a shame Canada is becoming involved in this nonsense, I like my internet freedom.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Ain't this a great way to start off a Monday, am I right?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> These are the 12 countries involved.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> United States
> Canada
> New Zealand
> Brunei
> Chile
> Singapore
> Australia
> Peru
> Vietnam
> Malaysia
> Mexico
> Japan
Click to expand...


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Again and again, they just don't stop. Ugh... So I guess it's time to start protesting again. Or more. I think we have to take a step up this time if they are going to.


----------



## Abs.exe

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, we get the politicians we vote for. If it wasn't for them, garbage like this would never even be brought up.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What do the leaders of our countries know about Internet Censorship. They don't even know the difference between an IP Address and a Mac Address.
> 
> 
> 
> *They know that when the record labels unzip, they have to go on their knees and do what they do best.
> The drug companies sometimes like to watch.*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, we get the politicians we vote for. If it wasn't for them, garbage like this would never even be brought up.


You really think it matters WHO we vote for? Sooner or later, human nature/greed will always manifest itself. We are one bucked up species


----------



## xeekei

This is why the EU need to stop caring about petty things, and start to stand up for privacy and freedom.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeekei*
> 
> This is why the EU need to stop caring about petty things, and start to stand up for privacy and freedom.


I guess I'm confused. This has nothing to do with the EU.


----------



## xeekei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xeekei*
> 
> This is why the EU need to stop caring about petty things, and start to stand up for privacy and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm confused. This has nothing to do with the EU.
Click to expand...

They should say something. Is what I'm saying. Usually they don't agree with these kinds of practices.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It's a shame Canada is becoming involved in this nonsense, I like my internet freedom.


Canada isn't involved with this. The TPP has only 4 members, not 12. Canada is not a member.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> Canada isn't involved with this. The TPP has only 4 members, not 12. Canada is not a member.


Canada joined the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), along with Mexico, on October 8, 2012 (see News Release: Canada welcomes formal entry into Trans-Pacific Partnership). The TPP currently comprises Australia, Brunei Darussalam, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, the United States, and Vietnam, representing a market of 792 million people and a combined GDP of $27.5 trillion (close to 40% of the world economy).
http://www.international.gc.ca/trade-agreements-accords-commerciaux/agr-acc/tpp-ptp/index.aspx


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Canada joined the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), along with Mexico, on October 8, 2012 (see News Release: Canada welcomes formal entry into Trans-Pacific Partnership). The TPP currently comprises Australia, Brunei Darussalam, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, the United States, and Vietnam, representing a market of 792 million people and a combined GDP of $27.5 trillion (close to 40% of the world economy).
> http://www.international.gc.ca/trade-agreements-accords-commerciaux/agr-acc/tpp-ptp/index.aspx


No, they started negotiating to become members on those dates. Only Brunei, Chile, Singapore, and New Zealand have actually signed on to the TPP. The US has been "negotiating" since Feb. 2008, and Canada since October 2012. Aside from the original signatories, no nation has actually joined the TPP. In fact, the US rejected the last proposed changes since it included taking away national registry control rights.

http://www.international.gc.ca/media_commerce/comm/news-communiques/2012/12/03a.aspx?lang=eng&view=d

"The Honourable Ed Fast, Minister of International Trade and Minister for the Asia-Pacific Gateway, today announced that Canada has officially joined the latest round of Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) trade negotiations, now under way in Auckland, New Zealand."

They talk and they talk, but nobody actually joins the TPP. It is impotent.


----------



## Sunreeper

I don't want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I don't want to live on this planet anymore


Right there with ya bro.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> remember remember the 5th of november the gunpowder treason and plot i know no reason why it should ever be forgot guy faux had the for sit to see that the government was going to become crap in not saying we sound blow up parliament house but i'm saying we should not fear our governments they should fear us cos 10,000 people coming at you is scary just match on the steps of parliament and make a jolly big fuss of things and by that i mean a non violent protest


actually protesting in the UK has become more of an issue over the last few decades all starting with the criminal justice bill.

1. "The Public Order Act of 1986, section 14, allows senior police officers to impose conditions on public assemblies, specifically to do with the numbers taking part, and the location and duration of the protest."

2. "The Criminal Justice Public Order Act of 1994 brought trespass under the auspices of criminal, rather than civil law, with the introduction of a new offence: aggravated trespass.

The law can be applied to public or common land, and has implications for activities including:

picketing a workplace
demonstrating in the precincts of a public facility - eg, a school, hospital, library, university, town hall
leafleting outside a shop to protest, for example, about sales of non-dolphin friendly tuna
disrupting motorway building

The right to roam and the _"right to party"_ are also affected by this piece of legislation.

3. "changes to the law in 2005, and more recently in 2011, have given the authorities unprecedented powers to restrict peaceful protest in Westminster and the surrounding area."

"The Police Reform and Social Responsibility Act 2011 imposes tight restrictions on peaceful protest in Parliament Square. After Part 3 of the 2011 Act comes into force on 30th March 2012, it will be a crime to engage in a 'prohibited activity' in the Square where a police or local authority officer directs you not to do so. Directions to cease doing a prohibited activity or not to start to do one can last up to 90 days. The prohibited activities include:

operating amplified noise equipment such as a loudspeaker or loudhailer, unless you have authorisation to do so from the Greater London Authority or Westminster Council;
erecting a tent or other sleeping structure, or sleeping in one;
placing or keeping a sleeping bag, mattress or similar equipment in the area in order to sleep there; or
using any sleeping equipment to sleep overnight in the area.

A police officer or local authority officer can also seize any property which might be used to commit one of these offences. If convicted, you could be liable for a fine of up to £5,000. You could also be ordered by a court to forfeit any equipment used in the offence or be banned from entering the area for any period.

The 2011 Act also repeals provisions in SOCPA which banned unauthorised protests within 1km of Parliament Square. Among other things, the controversial SOCPA provisions included:

making it a crime to demonstrate around Parliament without permission from the police - you could be arrested for breaking this law; and
limitations, imposed by police, on the size, timing, place and noise level of any demonstration."

There already claiming down on it. For example after the fuel strikes they changed the law so the military could be used in force to move people and their vehicles on but the rule was broad enough to not just include fuel protests..









They don't want to twitch the curtains of Westminster and see 100,000 people making a racket... its just not cricket









All NWC (new world collusion) states are doing this and using the internet as one of their most powerful tool's


----------



## kishagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> actually protesting in the UK has become more of an issue over the last few decades all starting with the criminal justice bill.
> 
> 1. "The Public Order Act of 1986, section 14, allows senior police officers to impose conditions on public assemblies, specifically to do with the numbers taking part, and the location and duration of the protest."
> 
> 2. "The Criminal Justice Public Order Act of 1994 brought trespass under the auspices of criminal, rather than civil law, with the introduction of a new offence: aggravated trespass.
> 
> The law can be applied to public or common land, and has implications for activities including:
> 
> picketing a workplace
> demonstrating in the precincts of a public facility - eg, a school, hospital, library, university, town hall
> leafleting outside a shop to protest, for example, about sales of non-dolphin friendly tuna
> disrupting motorway building
> 
> The right to roam and the _"right to party"_ are also affected by this piece of legislation.
> 
> 3. "changes to the law in 2005, and more recently in 2011, have given the authorities unprecedented powers to restrict peaceful protest in Westminster and the surrounding area."
> 
> "The Police Reform and Social Responsibility Act 2011 imposes tight restrictions on peaceful protest in Parliament Square. After Part 3 of the 2011 Act comes into force on 30th March 2012, it will be a crime to engage in a 'prohibited activity' in the Square where a police or local authority officer directs you not to do so. Directions to cease doing a prohibited activity or not to start to do one can last up to 90 days. The prohibited activities include:
> 
> operating amplified noise equipment such as a loudspeaker or loudhailer, unless you have authorisation to do so from the Greater London Authority or Westminster Council;
> erecting a tent or other sleeping structure, or sleeping in one;
> placing or keeping a sleeping bag, mattress or similar equipment in the area in order to sleep there; or
> using any sleeping equipment to sleep overnight in the area.
> 
> A police officer or local authority officer can also seize any property which might be used to commit one of these offences. If convicted, you could be liable for a fine of up to £5,000. You could also be ordered by a court to forfeit any equipment used in the offence or be banned from entering the area for any period.
> 
> The 2011 Act also repeals provisions in SOCPA which banned unauthorised protests within 1km of Parliament Square. Among other things, the controversial SOCPA provisions included:
> 
> making it a crime to demonstrate around Parliament without permission from the police - you could be arrested for breaking this law; and
> limitations, imposed by police, on the size, timing, place and noise level of any demonstration."
> 
> There already claiming down on it. For example after the fuel strikes they changed the law so the military could be used in force to move people and their vehicles on but the rule was broad enough to not just include fuel protests..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to twitch the curtains of Westminster and see 100,000 people making a racket... its just not cricket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All NWC (new world collusion) states are doing this and using the internet as one of their most powerful tool's


That is SOOOO EVIL. UK and EU protests are the best in the world, especially compared to Canada's protests. I really really hope that Canada doesnt sign this (but due to current government, it probably will. _For Business_







) If it does sign, hopefully the police wont enforce it and stick with their usual, "We have better things to do" approach


----------



## un-nefer

When I read things like this I remember THIS and feel proud that an Australian service provider stood up for itself. Australian service providers now have legal precedent to say FU to things like this.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> When I read things like this I remember THIS and feel proud that an Australian service provider stood up for itself. Australian service providers now have legal precedent to say FU to things like this.


I'm moving to Australia


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> When I read things like this I remember THIS and feel proud that an Australian service provider stood up for itself. Australian service providers now have legal precedent to say FU to things like this.


It's why I'm going to go to iINet (The people who, along with Internode, stand up for Aussies) once I know I can get the NBN even if I have to pay out my Dodo contract.


----------

